
A Paper Enigma Machine - ColinWright
http://wiki.franklinheath.co.uk/index.php/Enigma/Paper_Enigma
======
craig552uk
Site's kerplunk'd. Shame, that sounds cool.

~~~
ColinWright
Works for me now - may have gone down under the load.

~~~
craig552uk
Yeah, just got it back.

